
Prytek Leads $7.5M Round for Cyber Defense Platform Orchestra - PRYTEK
https://prytek.com/prytek-leads-7-5-million-round-for-cyber-defense-platform-orchestra/
======
PRYTEK
Tel Aviv-based cybersecurity company Orchestra Group, has raised $7.5 million
in the first funding round led by Prytek. Startup is targeting the defensive
cybersecurity market, which grows dramatically, as Covid-19 crisis measures
increase remote work solutions and companies’ cybersecurity needs.

